
Why the Russian Suicide Game Went Global - rodionos
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-04-25/why-the-russian-suicide-game-went-global
======
rodionos
The rates reported on the chart in the middle of the article are off by 10x.
The rates are actually per 100K people.

This seems to be one of the worrying global trends. The rates in the U.S. are
also on the rise [0].

0:
[https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db241_table.pdf#2](https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db241_table.pdf#2)

